# How to recover muscles faster?



## Real Observer (Jun 16, 2015)

DO NOT stretch immidiatelly after workout. Give it few hours, warm up and stretch then. During intensive workout you give yourself microtraumas in muscle tissue. When you stretch immidiatelly after that you put further strain on it and prolong your regeneration. After 4 hours at least the most basic repair processes kick in and you can stretch. 

sourse: Sport science student and personal trainer


----------

